# Cognitive Functions test (Similar Minds)



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*Classic Jung Test Results

*
*All the other Jung tests on this site are designed to emulate the results of the Myers Briggs test/system. While certainly the most common/popular test system based on Carl Jung's ideas, the Myers Briggs is just one interpretation/adaptation of Jung's Personality Type theory. It certainly has it's own utility (as does any personality system with enough resources and explanatory utility). However, the Myers Briggs test is not entirely faithful to Jung's ideas nor is its design entirely scientific/logical. In any case, this particular test attempts a more faithful and exact adaptation of Jung's ideas (which have their own limitations as well). Don't be surprised if your results are different, this is a different methodology (as such, the Jung type descriptions on this site and others probably won't fit the type listed below as they are based on the Myers Briggs adaptation).*


Jungian Cognitive Functions Test




Your results:


*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (95%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (95%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (65%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *intp*


So . . . 

Ti - Ni (or Ni -Ti) - Ne - Fe/Si/Te - Fi - Se (or Se - Fi).


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (40%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (60%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (95%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (30%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (45%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (80%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (40%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (50%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods 
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational 
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli 
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (80%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity 
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (20%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment 
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (30%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments 
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *unclear
*
Ni = Fe > Ti > Ne > Fi > Te > Si > Se
I don't think any of these tests are very good, but I do prefer cognitive functions tests over dichotomy-based ones. Do you like indie music? Really?


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (85%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (80%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (5%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (50%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (20%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - intp

Ti > Ne = Te > Ni = Fe >Si > Fi > Se

Nice test. But... indie rock?


----------



## Lost_in_Arca (Jan 5, 2017)

> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (55%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (65%)
> ...


It appears I can't be typed. 
>Being a special snowflake intensifies


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Your results: 
*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods 
* 
Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational 
* 
Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli 
* 
Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (45%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity 
* 
Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (15%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment 
* 
Si (Introverted Sensing)* (100%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments 
* 
Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
* 
Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment 

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *istj*


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (25%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (20%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - infj

Ni > Ti > Ne = Fe > Fi > Se > Te > Si


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (60%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (30%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (25%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - enfp

Hmmmmm very interesting...


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Cast said:


> Nice test. But... indie rock?


I wish I remembered my answers so I could do the test twice, only changing the indie rock question to see what function that is XD.

Also it's a minor pet peeve of mine when art preferences are tied to functions.


----------



## Falsify Honestly (Jan 6, 2017)

Very interesting. 
I think I'll revisit this a couple times.
Te (Extroverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (80%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (25%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (75%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (50%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (45%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (35%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (45%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (55%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (70%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (55%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (45%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (95%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - isfp


----------



## _Deadpool_ (Jan 9, 2017)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (30%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (60%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - intp



I didn't like a few of the questions, particularly the Ti, Ni and Si related ones. 

Like, "I strive for logical consistency" --- who doesn't?

"I recognise how things have always been" --- very ambiguous question

"I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world" --- what?

"I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work" --- who doesn't?

"I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency" --- I don't understand

Can someone help me to understand these questions?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

_Deadpool_ said:


> I didn't like a few of the questions, particularly the Ti, Ni and Si related ones.


All of us use all 8 functions but only 4 of them, consciously. Of course, what this test is getting at, I believe - is to reconfigure the myopic and static understanding of how traditional MBTI tests type people.



_Deadpool_ said:


> Like, "I strive for logical consistency" --- who doesn't?


Well of course, everyone does; the thing is *preference*. Fi doms, for example; are more concerned with value consistency.



_Deadpool_ said:


> "I recognise how things have always been" --- very ambiguous question


Strong Si types are strongly aware and rooted in the past.



_Deadpool_ said:


> "I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world" --- what?


That sounds like Ni. It is common for Ni doms (and to a lesser degree; Ne auxs) to experience this.



_Deadpool_ said:


> "I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work" --- who doesn't?


Well, once again; of course, *all* types do this; it's a matter of *preference*. Types with strong Ti (and to a lesser degree, Te auxs). The key word here, is "inner". Te doms rely more on external logic.



_Deadpool_ said:


> "I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency" --- I don't understand


Again, this sounds like a Ti dom/aux type of thing. Strong Ti types have an logical inner framework; much the same way that Fi types have an inner value framework; which they use to evaluate incoming data on the basis of logical consistency.



_Deadpool_ said:


> Can someone help me to understand these questions?


I hope I've helped a bit?


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I wish I remembered my answers so I could do the test twice, only changing the indie rock question to see what function that is XD.
> 
> Also it's a minor pet peeve of mine when art preferences are tied to functions.


I tried to go back from the result page and change only that answer, but the previous page didn't remember my answer and I didn't bother to select them all again T.T


----------



## _Deadpool_ (Jan 9, 2017)

Chesire Tower said:


> All of us use all 8 functions but only 4 of them, consciously. Of course, what this test is getting at, I believe - is to reconfigure the myopic and static understanding of how traditional MBTI tests type people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm struggling to comprehend what these questions mean without concrete examples.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (45%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (45%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (80%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (0%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (30%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

based on your results your type is likely - *estp*


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (80%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (30%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (40%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (30%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *intj*

Ni > Ne > Fi > Te > Ti > Si > Fe = Se


----------



## Ozymandias116 (Nov 24, 2016)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (45%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (70%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *unclear*

Based on the test: Te dominant, followed by Si or Ni. At the moment I'm leaning between ENTJ or ESTJ and that seems to be in line with the test results, at least when it comes to the dominant and auxiliary functions (Te followed by Si or Ni). Did a cognitive function test on another site not too long ago and tested as ENTJ that time.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (50%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (5%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *unclear*


----------

